# birthday presents?



## fashionkatie50 (May 18, 2011)

its my rabbit jasmines birthday nextweek but i have no idea what to get her.she gets bored with most of her toys does anyone know what would be the perfect present?:confused5:


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

I just bought Rusty Bunny a Carrot Patch plaything by Boredom Breakers and he really loves it? :cornut:


----------



## staceymh (May 23, 2011)

i got my bunny a bunny kong he loves it and now he has toys to match the dog, if only they did a birdy kong lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I usually buy willow balls for birthdays as they destroy them pretty quick!

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

And I love the start of the troll season, oh sorry I ment school holidays


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol nothing like a good old forgine spammer.
Mine too love the willow balls they also love the treat balls but this can turn into a scrap with my 2


----------

